# supprimer des applications



## jhardran (22 Août 2012)

bonjour,

en allant dans itunes achats, j'ai découvert que toutes les applications que j'ai prise pour les tester et en fin de compte supprimées ne le sont pas du cloud.

j'aimerais donc savoir comment faire pour les supprimer réellement du cloud.

merci d'avance.


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Août 2012)

c'est pas possible car sur le cloud tu as le reflet de tes achats. Tu peux les supprimer de itunes et de ton ipod.  Sur le cloud tu as en fait juste une icone qui doit pointer vers les serveurrs apple sur lequels il y a les applis.


----------



## jhardran (23 Août 2012)

d'accord mais j'ai un compte cloud gratuit (5 GO) que se passera-t-il quand il sera plein ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Août 2012)

non mais les applis ne prennent pas de la place sur le DD ( ca c'est reserver aux documents et aux mails.

car moi j'achete mes applis via un compte mail orange ( apple id ) donc ne pas confondre apple ID et icloud c'est indépendant


----------

